# Awesome view of Mt Everest



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wor ... on-pixels/


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Amazing


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cooler than the other side of the pillow. thanks


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

2000 megapixel photo! Whoa! Stunning!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

They made a correction: 3800 mp Wow.

Gotta love the "climate change" message tied to it though...


----------

